# Mise à jour vers Windows 11



## jlb11 (7 Avril 2022)

Bonjour

Actuellement j'ai Windows 10 Pro installé par l'intermédiaire de Parallels Desktop 17 et j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'installer Windows 11 en sachant que d'après Windows PC Health Check je ne suis pas compatible officiellement mais il y a des astuces qui permettent de l'installer. (J'avais un portable de 2014 et Windows 11 a été installé sans problème et a très bien fonctionné jusqu'à la vente de ce portable. ) Par contre sur cet iMac de fin 2015 comme l'installation a été faite par Parallels Desktop est ce que les astuces qui fonctionnent sur un pc peuvent aussi fonctionner sur l'iMac. Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## jlb11 (14 Avril 2022)

Bonjour

Aucune réponse à ma question donc je vais faire moi même la réponse. La ,mise à jour ne pouvant se faire du fait que théoriquement mon processeur n'était pas compatible, j'ai activé le fameux TPM que possède Parallels Desktop et j'ai fait une installation de Windows 11 qui s'est effectuée sans problème. Est ce que je n'ai eu aucune réponse parce que je parlais d'astuces pour installer Windows 11 sur un PC non compatible?, mais je parlais de l'astuce officielle fournie par Microsoft tout à fait au début de la sortie de Windows 11 qui permettait d'installer Windows 11 sur PC non compatible.. Le Windows 11 que j'ai installé est authentique activé et fonctionne très très bien.


----------



## edenpulse (14 Avril 2022)

Je pense surtout que tu n'as pas tout à fait compris le fonctionnement d'une machine virtuelle pour le coup. 
La machine virtuelle n'as aucune idée sur quel processeur réel la machine virtuelle tourne. (Ni que ça tourne sur un iMac ou Macbook, ni combien de RAM ce dernier possède)
C'est Parallels qui dit à Windows sur quel processeur la machine virtuelle tourne. Les 2 sont totalement indépendants. C'est d'ailleurs tout l'intérêt de cette solution. 

Je t'aurais plutôt conseillé de faire une install propre plutôt qu'une mise à jour de Windows, mais bon, c'est encore autre chose. 
Oui, comme tu as pu le voir par toi même, Parallels possède le paramètre TPM permettant l'installation de Windows 11. 
En créant une machine virtuelle Windows 11 d'ailleurs directement via Parallels, tu n'as pas à utiliser "d'astuce" (laquelle d'ailleurs, tu ne précises pas)
Tant que ça fonctionne... bien joué je dirais


----------



## jlb11 (14 Avril 2022)

merci pour ta réponse. Non je n'i pas pu faire la mise à jour car elle n'est pas proposé dans Windows Update. J'ai donc  fait une installation propre de Windows 11


----------



## jlb11 (14 Avril 2022)

Petite précision. je m'étais même mis en Insider pour voir si ça aurait marché la mise à jour mais au contraire ça a bien précisé que je n'étais pas compatible pour Windows 11 à cause du processeur. Mais par contre ce que je ne comprends toujours pas, pouquoi j'ai réussi malgré le processeur à installer normalement Windows 11


----------



## jlb11 (16 Avril 2022)

J'ai réussi à faire la mise à jour vers Windows 11. Oh bien sur je n'ai pas trouvé ça tout seul. Heureusement que l'on m'a aidé. Donc mon processeur étant incompatible une personne s'est penché sur le problème car il trouvais bizarre que mon processeur ne soit pas compatible. D'abord il a découvert que Parallels Desktop 17 avait un bug. Il m'a donc indiqué la marche à suivre pour que cette mise à jour fonctionne.
-Télécharger l'ISO de Windows 11
- Monter l'ISO et cliquer sur setup.

Dès que ça a commencé à s'installer une fenêtre s'est ouverte disant que je ne remplissais pas les conditions pour Windows 11 et juste à côté de cet avertissement il y avait "Accepter". il fallait cliquer sur accepter et l'installation s'est lancé. ça fonctionne très bien, toutes les mises à jours se sont faites sans problème. 

Voilà l'explication que j'ai eu


"Après vérification il semblerait que c'est un bug de parallels.
La solution est de faire la maj depuis l'ISO.
Pour cela tu montes le fichier ISO dans la machine virtuelle, via le menu "Périphériques > CD/DVD > Connecter l'image"
Ensuite dans l'explorateur windows tu lances l'installation, une option pour faire la mise à jour te sera proposée.
Tu auras à nouveau l'avertissement à propos du processeur non supporté mais un bouton 'Accepter" permettra de continuer."


----------

